# what side dish for jerk pork



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I've got pork marinating for tomorrow night. I have some nice young organic carrots I was planning on glazing (maybe), but other than that I can't think of anything.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

Couscous. That's what I always put with jerk. Sounds yummy!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

i'm thinking something "tropical"! pineapple/mango type salsa or salad? Throw in the carrots with it and cover with a marinade of some sort:lime juice and sugar, chilies, oil, etc.??







: also, maybe some greens, spinach or collards? When I was studying abroad in Jamaica it was always served with "rice and peas", staples in the Jamaican diet! Oh am I hungry now!


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

fried plantains. coconut rice.


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

Red beans and rice.







: Add a splash of lime juice to the rice, if you like.

The plantains sound good, too!


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

jerk sounded so good that after reading this i made jerk chicken, "rice and peas" (coconut rice with red beans and spices), fried plantains and collard greens. thanks for the dinner idea.







:


----------

